# Maignan: rientro non a breve. Non si sa quando.



## admin (3 Gennaio 2023)

Pioli su Maignan:"Maignan? Non sappiamo quando tornerà. Non è possibile forzare. SIcuramente non a breve".

"Su Maignan qualcosa non è andato quando era nel ritiro della Francia? Non devo rispondere su cose che non conosco. Stiamo facendo valutazioni. La cicatrice non è ancora consolidata non possiamo forzare"

"Gli infortuni di Origi e Rebic non saranno lunghi. Migliorare la rosa in attacco? Se ci sarà possibilità i dirigenti si faranno trovare preparati"

*Tutte le dichiarazioni QUI -)* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/...ernitana-milan-3-gennaio.123610/#post-2860781


----------



## Lineker10 (3 Gennaio 2023)

Ha uno strappo al polpaccio, è già tanto se rientra per il finale di stagione.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (3 Gennaio 2023)

Neanche si fosse rotto il crociato, mamma mia


----------



## admin (3 Gennaio 2023)

admin ha scritto:


> Pioli su Maignan:"Maignan? Non sappiamo quando tornerà. Non è possibile forzare. SIcuramente non a breve".
> 
> "Su Maignan qualcosa non è andato quando era nel ritiro della Francia? Non devo rispondere su cose che non conosco. Stiamo facendo valutazioni. La cicatrice non è ancora consolidata non possiamo forzare"


,


----------



## admin (3 Gennaio 2023)

admin ha scritto:


> Pioli su Maignan:"Maignan? Non sappiamo quando tornerà. Non è possibile forzare. SIcuramente non a breve".
> 
> "Su Maignan qualcosa non è andato quando era nel ritiro della Francia? Non devo rispondere su cose che non conosco. Stiamo facendo valutazioni. La cicatrice non è ancora consolidata non possiamo forzare"


,


----------



## admin (3 Gennaio 2023)

admin ha scritto:


> Pioli su Maignan:"Maignan? Non sappiamo quando tornerà. Non è possibile forzare. SIcuramente non a breve".
> 
> "Su Maignan qualcosa non è andato quando era nel ritiro della Francia? Non devo rispondere su cose che non conosco. Stiamo facendo valutazioni. La cicatrice non è ancora consolidata non possiamo forzare"


.


----------



## admin (3 Gennaio 2023)

admin ha scritto:


> Pioli su Maignan:"Maignan? Non sappiamo quando tornerà. Non è possibile forzare. SIcuramente non a breve".
> 
> "Su Maignan qualcosa non è andato quando era nel ritiro della Francia? Non devo rispondere su cose che non conosco. Stiamo facendo valutazioni. La cicatrice non è ancora consolidata non possiamo forzare"


.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (3 Gennaio 2023)

admin ha scritto:


> Pioli su Maignan:"Maignan? Non sappiamo quando tornerà. Non è possibile forzare. SIcuramente non a breve".
> 
> "Su Maignan qualcosa non è andato quando era nel ritiro della Francia? Non devo rispondere su cose che non conosco. Stiamo facendo valutazioni. La cicatrice non è ancora consolidata non possiamo forzare"



Ma in questa società muta e vigliacca è possibile stabilire INDICATIVAMENTE una tempistica di recupero?
Oppure ogni giorno dobbiamo necessariamente affidarci ai "BOH", "NON SI SA" dei giornali per fantasticare sul suo ritorno in campo?


----------



## admin (3 Gennaio 2023)

admin ha scritto:


> Pioli su Maignan:"Maignan? Non sappiamo quando tornerà. Non è possibile forzare. SIcuramente non a breve".
> 
> "Su Maignan qualcosa non è andato quando era nel ritiro della Francia? Non devo rispondere su cose che non conosco. Stiamo facendo valutazioni. La cicatrice non è ancora consolidata non possiamo forzare"
> 
> ...


.


----------



## kipstar (3 Gennaio 2023)

dai. mi pare abbastanza chiaro : torna quando torna.
allora io dico : serve un portiere titolare.


----------



## GP7 (3 Gennaio 2023)

admin ha scritto:


> Pioli su Maignan:"Maignan? Non sappiamo quando tornerà. Non è possibile forzare. SIcuramente non a breve".
> 
> "Su Maignan qualcosa non è andato quando era nel ritiro della Francia? Non devo rispondere su cose che non conosco. Stiamo facendo valutazioni. La cicatrice non è ancora consolidata non possiamo forzare"
> 
> ...


Sentita e risentita. Evidentemente non c'è mai la possibilità.

Dispiace per Maignan ma a questo punto meglio abbandonare ogni speranza.


----------



## Djici (3 Gennaio 2023)

admin ha scritto:


> Pioli su Maignan:"Maignan? Non sappiamo quando tornerà. Non è possibile forzare. SIcuramente non a breve".
> 
> "Su Maignan qualcosa non è andato quando era nel ritiro della Francia? Non devo rispondere su cose che non conosco. Stiamo facendo valutazioni. La cicatrice non è ancora consolidata non possiamo forzare"
> 
> ...


Si dice che non si sa nemmeno se respira ancora


----------



## ilPresidente (3 Gennaio 2023)

E ricordo i commenti …sarà solo un controllo.

Maldini si affannava a trovare un accordo con Sportiello sperando l’Atalanta lo liberasse a zero o giù di lì.
Cercava di riparare la [email protected]€[email protected] fatta in estate.

maldini conta come il 2 di picche giocando a Briscola  non sa ottenere 4 milioni per un portiere dal suo CEO

così si guadagna il bonus per la riduzione dei costi, bravo!!

il povero Pioli ci mette la faccia

nessuno aveva il coraggio di dire che si era infortunato di nuovo!! Vergogna.

e la cosa peggiore é che nessuno vuole veramente rimediare


----------



## Zenos (3 Gennaio 2023)

admin ha scritto:


> Pioli su Maignan:"Maignan? Non sappiamo quando tornerà. Non è possibile forzare. SIcuramente non a breve".
> 
> "Su Maignan qualcosa non è andato quando era nel ritiro della Francia? Non devo rispondere su cose che non conosco. Stiamo facendo valutazioni. La cicatrice non è ancora consolidata non possiamo forzare"
> 
> ...


Rebic 3 settimane,poi ne servono almeno 2 per entrare in forma. Altro che breve


----------



## 7AlePato7 (3 Gennaio 2023)

kipstar ha scritto:


> dai. mi pare abbastanza chiaro : torna quando torna.
> allora io dico : serve un portiere titolare.


Ti hanno risposto con Devis Mangia Vasquez


----------



## folletto (3 Gennaio 2023)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Ha uno strappo al polpaccio, è già tanto se rientra per il finale di stagione.


Esatto, contiamo su Maignan per la prossima stagione e puntiamo ad arrivare tra le prime 4


----------



## diavoloINme (3 Gennaio 2023)

admin ha scritto:


> Pioli su Maignan:"Maignan? Non sappiamo quando tornerà. Non è possibile forzare. SIcuramente non a breve".
> 
> "Su Maignan qualcosa non è andato quando era nel ritiro della Francia? Non devo rispondere su cose che non conosco. Stiamo facendo valutazioni. La cicatrice non è ancora consolidata non possiamo forzare"
> 
> ...


Avete distrutto il miglior portiere. 
Complimenti vivissimi. 

Clap clap clap.


----------



## diavoloINme (3 Gennaio 2023)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Ti hanno risposto con Devis Mangia Vasquez


Che poi mangia è quasi l'anagramma di maignan. 
Se non è questo un messaggio subliminale di fallimento...


----------



## mil77 (3 Gennaio 2023)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Ma in questa società muta e vigliacca è possibile stabilire INDICATIVAMENTE una tempistica di recupero?
> Oppure ogni giorno dobbiamo necessariamente affidarci ai "BOH", "NON SI SA" dei giornali per fantasticare sul suo ritorno in campo?


Secondo me invece è stato chiarissimo. La cicatrice non è consolidata. Sicuramente non rientra a breve. Le tempistiche dipendono solo da quando si rimargina la cicatrice. Ha anche fatto chiaramente capire che i medici della Francia hanno fatto un disastro.


----------



## claudiop77 (3 Gennaio 2023)

ilPresidente ha scritto:


> E ricordo i commenti …sarà solo un controllo.
> 
> Maldini si affannava a trovare un accordo con Sportiello sperando l’Atalanta lo liberasse a zero o giù di lì.
> Cercava di riparare la [email protected]€[email protected] fatta in estate.
> ...


Se non altro Zizzo le giocava tutte


----------



## Cataldinho (3 Gennaio 2023)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Ha uno strappo al polpaccio, è già tanto se rientra per il finale di stagione.


Se non sbaglio, in qualche post precedente, avevi accennato di aver avuto esperienza diretta su un problema simile, esprimendo già dubbi su possibili tempistiche di recupero lunghe.


----------



## Super_Lollo (3 Gennaio 2023)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Ma in questa società muta e vigliacca è possibile stabilire INDICATIVAMENTE una tempistica di recupero?
> Oppure ogni giorno dobbiamo necessariamente affidarci ai "BOH", "NON SI SA" dei giornali per fantasticare sul suo ritorno in campo?


Te lo provo a spiegare per la centesima volta, il recupero da questi infortuni NON HA UNA TEMPISTICA. Soprattutto quando si tratta di ricadute come la sua la parola d'ordine è prudenza. Quindi non ti dicono una data perchè la data non c'è. Può essere 10gg come 3 mesi, dipende da come si sente lui e da come si cicatrizza. 

Non c'è nessun complotto.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (3 Gennaio 2023)

pietra tombale sulla stagione.


----------



## pazzomania (3 Gennaio 2023)

Una lesione, in base alla dimensione sanno quanto più o meno ci vorrà a guarire!
È come un taglio, non serve una scienza.

Mi sa che Mike s' era bello sbragato già in partenza, ha forzato...e siamo rimasti fottuti.


----------



## livestrong (3 Gennaio 2023)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Te lo provo a spiegare per la centesima volta, il recupero da questi infortuni NON HA UNA TEMPISTICA. Soprattutto quando si tratta di ricadute come la sua la parola d'ordine è prudenza. Quindi non ti dicono una data perchè la data non c'è. Può essere 10gg come 3 mesi, dipende da come si sente lui e da come si cicatrizza.
> 
> Non c'è nessun complotto.


In realtà lo schema si ripete anche dall'anno scorso con altri infortuni controversi, tipo quello di Rebic, per cui dubito sia come dici tu


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (3 Gennaio 2023)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Te lo provo a spiegare per la centesima volta, il recupero da questi infortuni NON HA UNA TEMPISTICA. Soprattutto quando si tratta di ricadute come la sua la parola d'ordine è prudenza. Quindi non ti dicono una data perchè la data non c'è. Può essere 10gg come 3 mesi, dipende da come si sente lui e da come si cicatrizza.
> 
> Non c'è nessun complotto.



E io te lo ripeto per la 101° volta: non esiste che una società come l'Ac Milan abbia una NON comunicazione così ridicola.
Senza dire mai la verità, hanno iniziato così:

- Maignan oggi non si è allenato.
- Maignan niente di grave, lavoro personalizzato.
- Maignan ritardo in di condizione.
- Maignan in dubbio per Salerno. 
- Milan alla ricerca di un secondo portiere.
- Maignan in dubbio per la Supercoppa italiana.
- Milan, acquistato il somaro Vasquez.
- Maignan in dubbio per la doppia sfida di Champions.
- Milan, vicino Sergio Rico.

Oh, ma siamo forse su Netflix? 
Bastava semplicemente esordire parlando chiaro e tondo del problema, senza stare a nascondere e camuffare.
Di sto passo, la prossima notizia sarà direttamente la foto di Maignan sul lettino di ospedale.


----------



## diavoloINme (3 Gennaio 2023)

Riepilogando : Maignan si fa male la prima volta in nazionale senza giocare, ricade una seconda volta sempre in nazionale o ottica nazionale perché forza il rientro per giocare il mondiale.
Da quel giorno sono passati 2 mesi.

Terza ricaduta poi a dubai o siamo fermi al secondo infortunio?
Ricordo che a dubai avrebbe dovuto da piani tecnici giocare rientrando per gradi. Invece il nulla.
Si arresta pure la preparazione perché il muscolo non è pronto.

Di una terza ricaduta non c'è notizia, pare sia una guarigione lenta.
Durante il mondiale si è curato da solo e per fatti suoi o è stato a stretto contatto dei medici e sanitari dello staff del Milan?
Perché la cicatrizzazione è così lenta?

Non è che forse ha cicatrizzato male?

Tutte risposte che avremo mai.
La privacy. -cit-

Intanto in c ce la prendiamo noi.
E la privacy copre i macellai francesi e spero siano solo francesi.

Da Maignan mi sarei aspettato che lavorasse a Milanello ogni giorno per guarire.
Che mazzo ha fatto nella sosta?


----------



## danjr (3 Gennaio 2023)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Te lo provo a spiegare per la centesima volta, il recupero da questi infortuni NON HA UNA TEMPISTICA. Soprattutto quando si tratta di ricadute come la sua la parola d'ordine è prudenza. Quindi non ti dicono una data perchè la data non c'è. Può essere 10gg come 3 mesi, dipende da come si sente lui e da come si cicatrizza.
> 
> Non c'è nessun complotto.


Non devi spiegare niente, è tempo perso…


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (3 Gennaio 2023)

questo comunque si è ri-lesionato per forzare il rientro ai mondiali. Mi ci gioco la testa.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (3 Gennaio 2023)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Te lo provo a spiegare per la centesima volta, il recupero da questi infortuni NON HA UNA TEMPISTICA. Soprattutto quando si tratta di ricadute come la sua la parola d'ordine è prudenza. Quindi non ti dicono una data perchè la data non c'è. Può essere 10gg come 3 mesi, dipende da come si sente lui e da come si cicatrizza.
> 
> Non c'è nessun complotto.


tutto quello che vuoi Lollo ma è così per ogni nostro infortunio, a prescindere dalla tipologia.
Tu che come me non sei ragazzino ricorderai che un tempo, di fronte ad un infortunio, le prime cose che venivano comunicate erano tipo ed entità della lesione e tempi di recupero stimati.
Mo pare che stimare dei tempi di recupero e comunicarli alla platea di tifosi equivalga a scoperchiare gli archivi di Stato sulle stragi degli anni di piombo.


----------



## bobbylukr (3 Gennaio 2023)

Gerry si sta strofinando le mani ed altro pensando al risarcimento FIFA che si ingrossa


----------



## diavoloINme (3 Gennaio 2023)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> questo comunque si è ri-lesionato per forzare il rientro ai mondiali. Mi ci gioco la testa.


Anche fosse questo è il passato e son passati 2 mesi.
A noi manca sapere cosa è successo a dubai dove era in programma lavoro atletico e rientro in squadra..
Cosa è successo?
E poi : nel periodo del mondiale cosa ha fatto?
Si è curato ?
Si è riposato?
Lo ha seguito qualcuno?
Questo non è dato sapersi.


----------



## Lineker10 (3 Gennaio 2023)

Cataldinho ha scritto:


> Se non sbaglio, in qualche post precedente, avevi accennato di aver avuto esperienza diretta su un problema simile, esprimendo già dubbi su possibili tempistiche di recupero lunghe.


Si esatto. Ma è una mia esperienza personale naturalmente molto diversa da quella di un atleta del livello di Maignan.
Sicuramente i tempi di recupero saranno piu brevi.

Ma se come sembra è uno strappo (oggi Pioli ha parlato di cicatrice non ancora perfettamente formata, quindi è roba grossa dopo cosi tanti giorni dall'infortunio) basandomi sulla mia esperienza personale rientra a primavera inoltrata, verso Marzo/Aprile, non prima. Giusto per il finale di stagione.


----------



## Super_Lollo (3 Gennaio 2023)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> E io te lo ripeto per la 101° volta: non esiste che una società come l'Ac Milan abbia una NON comunicazione così ridicola.
> Senza dire mai la verità, hanno iniziato così:
> 
> - Maignan oggi non si è allenato.
> ...


Ancora, ma che ti comunicano che non lo sa nessuno quando torna. Te l ha appena detto Pioli 10 minuti fa, vai a sentire.


----------



## Super_Lollo (3 Gennaio 2023)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> tutto quello che vuoi Lollo ma è così per ogni nostro infortunio, a prescindere dalla tipologia.
> Tu che come me non sei ragazzino ricorderai che un tempo, di fronte ad un infortunio, le prime cose che venivano comunicate erano tipo ed entità della lesione e tempi di recupero stimati.
> Mo pare che stimare dei tempi di recupero e comunicarli alla platea di tifosi equivalga a scoperchiare gli archivi di Stato sulle stragi degli anni di piombo.


I tempi sono cambiati e credo che la comunicazione sia diventata così ermetica perche una volta se dicevi 3 settimane e poi ci voleva un mese non succedeva niente ora c’è un sacco di gente che non ha niente da fare e passa il suo tempo su Twitter ad insultare tutto e tutti.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (3 Gennaio 2023)

Stagione finita


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (3 Gennaio 2023)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ancora, ma che ti comunicano che non lo sa nessuno quando torna. Te l ha appena detto Pioli 10 minuti fa, vai a sentire.



Niente, parlare con Tobi di Vodafone è sicuramente più proficuo.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (3 Gennaio 2023)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Niente, parlare con Tobi di Vodafone è sicuramente più proficuo.


hahahah l'hai steso


----------



## Zenos (3 Gennaio 2023)

admin ha scritto:


> Pioli su Maignan:"Maignan? Non sappiamo quando tornerà. Non è possibile forzare. SIcuramente non a breve".
> 
> "Su Maignan qualcosa non è andato quando era nel ritiro della Francia? Non devo rispondere su cose che non conosco. Stiamo facendo valutazioni. La cicatrice non è ancora consolidata non possiamo forzare"
> 
> ...


Ma anche qui,abbiamo un serio problema in porta,siamo in lotta su 3 fronti più supercoppa e cosa facciamo?andiamo a pescare un portiere a 500 Mila euro in Paraguay e prendiamo in prestito il terzo portiere del PSG per 6 mesi piuttosto che risolvere il problema alla radice.
Prima il trequartista,poi il sostituto di Kessie,il centravanti ed ora il portiere. Sembriamo una nave arenata dove man mano che escono le falle a scafo ci mettiamo dei tappi in sughero sperando di galleggiare.


----------



## sunburn (3 Gennaio 2023)

Ma non ho capito, se il Milan comunicasse la data del rientro di Mike, il buon Tata si trasformerebbe nella reincarnazione di Lev Ivanovič Jašin? Giusto così, per capire il motivo di tutto questo accanimento…
Sarò strano io, ma tutte ‘ste pippe mentali proprio non le capisco, come non capisco lo stato di guerra perenne col quale alcuni vivono il calcio. Relax!

PS: non ho ancora letto “golbah del garandeh”… State bene?


----------



## KILPIN_91 (3 Gennaio 2023)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ancora, ma che ti comunicano che non lo sa nessuno quando torna. Te l ha appena detto Pioli 10 minuti fa, vai a sentire.


Ma loro sanno tutto. È che si vergognano della situazione, sanno benissimo che tutto questo è ridicolo.


----------



## Nevergiveup (3 Gennaio 2023)

Stramaledettissimi francesi.. galletti arroganti e incapaci. Se incontro Deshampooo giuro che gli faccio tornare il colore ai capelli.. e se incrocio Mike una bella sveglia se la piglia pure lui, milioni di stipendio per forzare e fare i capricci che manco era titolare.

Iniziato malissimo quest'anno ragazzi.


----------



## RickyKaka22 (3 Gennaio 2023)

Ma qualcuno lo capisce che la società non può tirarsi giù le mutande e dire "maignan forse ne avrà per 5-6 mesi ecc" perché così facendo ti esponi al mercato ..sapendo della tua NECESSITÀ un portiere da costare 2 per esempio ti costerà 2x4 sapendo che devi acquistarlo per sopravvivere conoscendo il valore che hai attualmente in porta...lasciamo lavorare il Milan....abbiamo vinto lo scudetto e siamo a -8 da un napoli fantascientifico...chiaro che si potrebbe fare di più sul mercato...ma in Italia non vedo proprio qualcuno che in questo momento stia facendo meglio di noi sul mercato...


----------



## Nevergiveup (3 Gennaio 2023)

RickyKaka22 ha scritto:


> Ma qualcuno lo capisce che la società non può tirarsi giù le mutande e dire "maignan forse ne avrà per 5-6 mesi ecc" perché così facendo ti esponi al mercato ..sapendo della tua NECESSITÀ un portiere da costare 2 per esempio ti costerà 2x4 sapendo che devi acquistarlo per sopravvivere conoscendo il valore che hai attualmente in porta...lasciamo lavorare il Milan....abbiamo vinto lo scudetto e siamo a -8 da un napoli fantascientifico...chiaro che si potrebbe fare di più sul mercato...ma in Italia non vedo proprio qualcuno che in questo momento stia facendo meglio di noi sul mercato...


Eh ormai è tardi amico, quello che dici tu è vero se poi chiudi un colpo in fretta... son mica tutti scemi, come lo spieghi il Tata titolare domani? L'han capito anche i sassi che ci serve un portiere.


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (3 Gennaio 2023)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> questo comunque si è ri-lesionato per forzare il rientro ai mondiali. Mi ci gioco la testa.


Questa è una certezza non una scommessa
Anzi direi di non rompergli troppo le scatole prima che decida di cambiare aria


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (3 Gennaio 2023)

RickyKaka22 ha scritto:


> *Ma qualcuno lo capisce che la società non può tirarsi giù le mutande e dire "maignan forse ne avrà per 5-6 mesi ecc" perché così facendo ti esponi al mercato ..sapendo della tua NECESSITÀ un portiere da costare 2 per esempio ti costerà 2x4 sapendo che devi acquistarlo per sopravvivere *conoscendo il valore che hai attualmente in porta...lasciamo lavorare il Milan....abbiamo vinto lo scudetto e siamo a -8 da un napoli fantascientifico...chiaro che si potrebbe fare di più sul mercato...ma in Italia non vedo proprio qualcuno che in questo momento stia facendo meglio di noi sul mercato...



Certo certo, sicuramente è così  
Per questo motivo siamo andati ad acquistare il portiere del Guaranì, no?
O per questo motivo che anziché cercare un secondo affidabile stiamo dietro a Sergio Rico?

Volendo, i portieri te li tirano anche dietro.
Certo, se poi ti rivolgi alle succursali dei gobbi è logico ricevere trattamenti di questo tipo (vedi i 5 milioni richiesti dall'atalanta per Sportiello)


----------



## RickyKaka22 (3 Gennaio 2023)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Certo certo, sicuramente è così
> Per questo motivo siamo andati ad acquistare il portiere del Guaranì, no?
> O per questo motivo che anziché cercare un secondo affidabile stiamo dietro a Sergio Rico?
> 
> ...



Dove sono questi portieri affidabili che prendi per 6 mesi di titolarità e poi stanno buoni a fare il secondo per il resto della loro vita....nello sport di squadra avendolo vissuto in prima persona a certi livelli conta anche l'equilibrio dello spogliatoio...


----------



## RickyKaka22 (3 Gennaio 2023)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Eh ormai è tardi amico, quello che dici tu è vero se poi chiudi un colpo in fretta... son mica tutti scemi, come lo spieghi il Tata titolare domani? L'han capito anche i sassi che ci serve un portiere.



Sanno che siamo in difficoltà...ma nascondere un po' l'infortunio di uno dei migliori portieri al mondo è secondo me strategia...poi per la cicatrizzazione di uno strappo contano tante variabili molto aleatorie...età capacità di riassorbimento ecc....quindi magari fare una previsione potrebbe far davvero infuriare i tifosi...tanto abbiamo capito tutti che fino a fine gennaio Mike non potrá difendere i nostri colori....


----------



## numero 3 (3 Gennaio 2023)

La leggenda narra che noi prestammo per un anno ai gobbi Abbiati a parziale risarcimento di un infortunio di Buffon in supercoppa causato da un milanista. 
Siamo stati comunque una società di "signori" a suo tempo...Adesso ci prendono a pesci in faccia anche una Bergamasca Calcio qualsiasi...
Ma io non dimentico e mi siedo sulla riva del fiume....


----------



## Andreas89 (3 Gennaio 2023)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Ma in questa società muta e vigliacca è possibile stabilire INDICATIVAMENTE una tempistica di recupero?
> Oppure ogni giorno dobbiamo necessariamente affidarci ai "BOH", "NON SI SA" dei giornali per fantasticare sul suo ritorno in campo?


A te tifoso cosa cambierebbe? Loro lo sapranno. Il problema è che non rientra a breve, non certo sta cavolo di comunicazione.


----------



## Hellscream (3 Gennaio 2023)

numero 3 ha scritto:


> La leggenda narra che noi prestammo per un anno ai gobbi Abbiati a parziale risarcimento di un infortunio di Buffon in supercoppa causato da un milanista.
> Siamo stati comunque una società di "signori" a suo tempo...Adesso ci prendono a pesci in faccia anche una Bergamasca Calcio qualsiasi...
> Ma io non dimentico e mi siedo sulla riva del fiume....


Spesso il confine tra "signori" e cojoni è molto sottile.


----------



## darden (3 Gennaio 2023)

Fino a 3 settimane fa su instagram faceva squat, cyclette e pugilato con un suo personal trainer.. magari per rientrare in forma ha esagerato e quindi c'è stata una ricaduta

Comunque c'è poco da dire... sarà una sofferenza continua con il conte dracula


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (3 Gennaio 2023)

RickyKaka22 ha scritto:


> Dove sono questi portieri affidabili che prendi per 6 mesi di titolarità e poi stanno buoni a fare il secondo per il resto della loro vita....nello sport di squadra avendolo vissuto in prima persona a certi livelli conta anche l'equilibrio dello spogliatoio...



Extracomunitario per extracomunitario, piuttosto che prendere il cesso sconosciuto del campionato paraguaiano della squadra Guaranì andavo a prendere Ochoa. Per 6 mesi avrebbe guadagnato la metà di Tatarusanu.
Di sicuro sarebbe venuto di corsa anziché accasarsi alla Salernitana, non credi?

Non andava bene Ochoa?
Mi inserivo tra Cagliari e Monza e portavo Cragno a Milanello.


----------



## Super_Lollo (3 Gennaio 2023)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Niente, parlare con Tobi di Vodafone è sicuramente più proficuo.


Ma che risposta è ? Io non ti ho mancato di rispetto, ogni volta che non concordiamo su una cosa ti rispondo con educazione. 
perché non fai lo stesso ?


----------



## darden (3 Gennaio 2023)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Extracomunitario per extracomunitario, piuttosto che prendere il cesso sconosciuto del campionato paraguaiano della squadra Guaranì andavo a prendere Ochoa. Per 6 mesi avrebbe guadagnato la metà di Tatarusanu.
> Di sicuro sarebbe venuto di corsa anziché accasarsi alla Salernitana, non credi?
> 
> Non andava bene Ochoa?
> Mi inserivo tra Cagliari e Monza e portavo Cragno a Milanello.



Se devi prendere Ochoa o Cragno per sostituire Tatarusanu.. allora tanto vale far giocare lui

Il primo è un portiere che ti fa la parata plastica sul momento ma ha dei buchi pazzeschi ed errori grossolani. Per questo non ha mai sfondato in europa, considera che su circa 700 partite giocate ha subito qualcosa come 930 goal. In nazionale invece gioca meglio infatti ha una percentuale di cleen sheet più alta e +o- una media di 1 goal a partita.

Cragno vabbè non riesce a diventare titolare al monza, io l'ho sempre considerato uno dei pompati della stampa in cerca dell'erede di Buffon.

Il tema è trovare un secondo più bravo di tata che venga per 6 mesi visto che poi hai preso sportiello.. secondo me non è semplicissimo.

PS: sportiello come secondo il prossimo anno non sono convinto sia un grosso passo avanti rispetto a tata... ma vabbè almeno è Nation Formed


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (3 Gennaio 2023)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma che risposta è ? Io non ti ho mancato di rispetto, ogni volta che non concordiamo su una cosa ti rispondo con educazione.
> perché non fai lo stesso ?



Esattamente in quale parte di quella risposta ti avrei offeso? Se avessi realmente voluto farlo ti avrei dato del "compare di Suma" , fidati  
Poi come ti avrei dovuto rispondere?
Ieri mi dicevi che la società non può dire niente per questioni di privacy, oggi invece che la società non può dire niente perché "non lo sanno neanche loro" quando rientra.
Eppure un tempo Rudy Tavana faceva le diagnosi e stabiliva le tempistiche in diretta. Nessuno di noi vuole sapere il giorno esatto di rientro, ma più o meno sapere cosa ha (perché non lo sappiamo, o quello che sappiamo è dovuto a qualche voce fuoriuscita dai giornali o a qualche nostra congettura) e una tempistica, sempre a grandi numeri eh.


Che poi, ammesso sia vero che neanche la società conosce con certezza i tempi di recupero, alla fine non cambia assolutamente niente.
Da 2 anni a questa parte la società si è completamente ammutolita sulla questione (e non solo su questa).
Si va avanti esclusivamente con "tra 10 giorni una visita di controllo".

Addirittura nella passata stagione abbiamo avuto un giocatore (non ricordo chi) che di punto in bianco si è operato.
Noi neanche sapevamo dell'infortunio e siamo venuti a conoscenza dell'operazione (già avvenuta) grazie ad una nota ufficiale ad operazione conclusa e a qualche titolo di giornale


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (3 Gennaio 2023)

darden ha scritto:


> *Se devi prendere Ochoa o Cragno per sostituire Tatarusanu.. allora tanto vale far giocare lui*
> 
> Il primo è un portiere che ti fa la parata plastica sul momento ma ha dei buchi pazzeschi ed errori grossolani. Per questo non ha mai sfondato in europa, considera che su circa 700 partite giocate ha subito qualcosa come 930 goal. In nazionale invece gioca meglio infatti ha una percentuale di cleen sheet più alta e +o- una media di 1 goal a partita.
> 
> ...



Sei passibile di denuncia penale


----------



## KILPIN_91 (3 Gennaio 2023)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> A te tifoso cosa cambierebbe? Loro lo sapranno. Il problema è che non rientra a breve, non certo sta cavolo di comunicazione.


cambia che una società che lavora bene è anche trasparente coi tifosi,si dice: maignan torna ad aprile e bon,invece di state zitti. Sono dei vigliacchi,punto


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (3 Gennaio 2023)

admin ha scritto:


> Pioli su Maignan:"Maignan? Non sappiamo quando tornerà. Non è possibile forzare. SIcuramente non a breve".
> 
> "Su Maignan qualcosa non è andato quando era nel ritiro della Francia? Non devo rispondere su cose che non conosco. Stiamo facendo valutazioni. La cicatrice non è ancora consolidata non possiamo forzare"
> 
> ...




Che problema ha Maignan? Non si sa.
Quando torna Maignan? Non si sa.
É successo qualcosa di strano nel ritiro della nazionale francese? Non si sa.


Benissimo. Rispotte ottime, chiare e totalmente utili a capire la situazione.


----------



## Maximo (3 Gennaio 2023)

admin ha scritto:


> Pioli su Maignan:"Maignan? Non sappiamo quando tornerà. Non è possibile forzare. SIcuramente non a breve".
> 
> "Su Maignan qualcosa non è andato quando era nel ritiro della Francia? Non devo rispondere su cose che non conosco. Stiamo facendo valutazioni. La cicatrice non è ancora consolidata non possiamo forzare"
> 
> ...


Questa per noi è l’assenza più pesante, perché passiamo dall’avere tra i pali uno dei portieri più forti d’Europa, all’avere uno dei più scarsi. 
La differenza punti a fine stagione giocando con Tatarusanu al posto di Maignan, può essere anche -15.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (3 Gennaio 2023)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Esattamente in quale parte di quella risposta ti avrei offeso? Se avessi realmente voluto farlo ti avrei dato del "compare di Suma" , fidati
> Poi come ti avrei dovuto rispondere?
> Ieri mi dicevi che la società non può dire niente per questioni di privacy, oggi invece che la società non può dire niente perché "non lo sanno neanche loro" quando rientra.
> Eppure un tempo Rudy Tavana faceva le diagnosi e stabiliva le tempistiche in diretta. Nessuno di noi vuole sapere il giorno esatto di rientro, ma più o meno sapere cosa ha (perché non lo sappiamo, o quello che sappiamo è dovuto a qualche voce fuoriuscita dai giornali o a qualche nostra congettura) e una tempistica, sempre a grandi numeri eh.
> ...


È inutile tanto Per lui tutto bene anche se fossimo in zona salvezza


----------



## Dexter (3 Gennaio 2023)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Una lesione, in base alla dimensione sanno quanto più o meno ci vorrà a guarire!
> È come un taglio, non serve una scienza.
> 
> Mi sa che Mike s' era bello sbragato già in partenza, ha forzato...e siamo rimasti fottuti.


Nono, se leggi bene ti hanno spiegato che siccome la lesione é ad angolo ed é strappato trasversalmente, allora possono bastare 13 ore di recupero come può servire 1 anno.


----------



## Dexter (3 Gennaio 2023)

numero 3 ha scritto:


> La leggenda narra che noi prestammo per un anno ai gobbi Abbiati a parziale risarcimento di un infortunio di Buffon in supercoppa causato da un milanista.
> Siamo stati comunque una società di "signori" a suo tempo...Adesso ci prendono a pesci in faccia anche una Bergamasca Calcio qualsiasi...
> Ma io non dimentico e mi siedo sulla riva del fiume....


Bella rievocazione. Verissimo


----------



## Toby rosso nero (3 Gennaio 2023)

admin ha scritto:


> Pioli su Maignan:"Maignan? Non sappiamo quando tornerà. Non è possibile forzare. SIcuramente non a breve".
> 
> "Su Maignan qualcosa non è andato quando era nel ritiro della Francia? Non devo rispondere su cose che non conosco. Stiamo facendo valutazioni. La cicatrice non è ancora consolidata non possiamo forzare"
> 
> ...



La cosa inquietante è che tocca all'allenatore in conferenza cercare di dare una risposta e rompere l'omertà. L'unico lì dentro che non sarebbe minimamente tenuto a farlo.

Comunque tranquilli che prima o poi il suppostone di comunicato arriva.


----------



## davidelynch (3 Gennaio 2023)

admin ha scritto:


> Pioli su Maignan:"Maignan? Non sappiamo quando tornerà. Non è possibile forzare. SIcuramente non a breve".
> 
> "Su Maignan qualcosa non è andato quando era nel ritiro della Francia? Non devo rispondere su cose che non conosco. Stiamo facendo valutazioni. La cicatrice non è ancora consolidata non possiamo forzare"
> 
> ...


Questa vicenda mi sta facendo bestemmiare come un turco, ogni volta che leggo Dracula fra i titolari sento fitte al cuore. Maledetti.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (3 Gennaio 2023)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Ha uno strappo al polpaccio, è già tanto se rientra per il finale di stagione.



1 mese fa scrissi una roba del genere ed un utente mi derise. Chissà dov'è ora tale utente


----------



## MagicBox (3 Gennaio 2023)

la gestione degli infortuni da parte della
Società, da qualsiasi lato la si guardi, è indifendibile


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (3 Gennaio 2023)

MagicBox ha scritto:


> la gestione degli infortuni da parte della
> Società, da qualsiasi lato la si guardi, è indifendibile



Una società seria avrebbe già fatto saltare teste a raffica. In primis quelle dello staff medico, Milan lab e tutte ste cacate.


----------



## Solo (3 Gennaio 2023)

admin ha scritto:


> Pioli su Maignan:"Maignan? Non sappiamo quando tornerà. Non è possibile forzare. SIcuramente non a breve".
> 
> "Su Maignan qualcosa non è andato quando era nel ritiro della Francia? Non devo rispondere su cose che non conosco. Stiamo facendo valutazioni. La cicatrice non è ancora consolidata non possiamo forzare"
> 
> ...


Lo rivediamo direttamente nel 2023-24.

Complimenti a tutti, Maignan incluso.


----------



## Jino (3 Gennaio 2023)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Ha uno strappo al polpaccio, è già tanto se rientra per il finale di stagione.



Esatto, questa è la verità, il primo infortunio era relativamente di poco conto....il secondo al gemello è stato uno strappo, c'è poco da fare. Per uno strappo stai fuori tanti mesi, devi aspettare il muscolo si cicatrizzi, devi ridare al muscolo elasticità...questo infortunio al polpaccio è gravissimo ragazzi, è tanto se recupera bene per la sua carriera ve lo garantisco....avete presente Chiellini? Ha sempre avuto problemi al polpaccio, purtroppo i muscoli hanno memoria con le cicatrici....


----------



## Jino (3 Gennaio 2023)

numero 3 ha scritto:


> La leggenda narra che noi prestammo per un anno ai gobbi Abbiati a parziale risarcimento di un infortunio di Buffon in supercoppa causato da un milanista.
> Siamo stati comunque una società di "signori" a suo tempo...Adesso ci prendono a pesci in faccia anche una Bergamasca Calcio qualsiasi...
> Ma io non dimentico e mi siedo sulla riva del fiume....



C'è da dire che Sportiello da loro è titolare, perchè Musso è rotto. Non è che possiamo pretendere che ce lo regalino sei mesi prima, poi a loro volta vanno a mendicare un secondo gratis? Il problema è nostro, mica loro, giustamente sono affari nostri...


----------

